# USB Modem Conexant to work



## htutt (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
I have a TOSHIBA Satellite notebook. I have a usb modem (AZTECH) to connect my dial up connection on Windows XP. But on my FreeBSD, I couldn't make it work.
I wrote in my /etc/rc.conf that ..

```
devd_enable="YES"
ugen_load="YES"
```
In my dmesg, I found .. 
	
	



```
ugen0.3: <USB Modem Conexant> at usbus0
```
In my /etc/ppp/ppp.conf, 
	
	



```
set device /dev/ugen0.3
```
When I dialed ppp, I got ..

```
PPP ON localhost > Warning: chat_Write: Input/Output error
```

please help me.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2011)

Going to have be a lot more specific.  Dialup (POTS) modem?  3G wireless?  Model number?


----------



## htutt (Sep 22, 2011)

It is AZTECH UM3100, DATA/FAX USB MODEM, model:RD02-D400. It is kind of phone cable dial up modem, I think, it's not wireless. It has Driver Installer CD for Windows. I use it with my phone cable line.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2011)

Interesting.  "hardware-based modem controller" is good news!  First, see umodem(4).  Load that module, and it ought to create a USB serial device that talks to the modem.

```
# kldload umodem
(attach modem)
# ls /dev/cuaU*
/dev/cuaU0
```


----------



## htutt (Sep 23, 2011)

I did all tasks what you showed. I didn't find 
	
	



```
/dev/cuauN
```
 under my 
	
	



```
/dev
```
 directory.
Here some information for you.

```
# ls /dev
acd0
acd0t01
acpi
ad4
ad4s1
ad4s2
ad4s2a
ad4s2b
ad4s2d
ad4s2e
ad4s2f
ata
atkbd0
audit
bpf
bpf0
bpsm0
console
consolectl
ctty
da0
da0s1
da0s2
da0s5
dcons
devctl
devstat
dgdb
dri
dsp0.0
fd
fido
fw0
fw0.0
fwmem0
fwmem0.0
geom.ctl
io
iso9660
kbd0
kbd1
kbd2
kbdmux0
klog
kmem
log
mdctl
mem
midistat
mixer0
nfslock
null
pass0
pccard0.cis
pci
psm0
ptmx
pts
random
sndstat
stderr
stdin
stdout
sysmouse
ttyv0
ttyv1
ttyv2
ttyv3
ttyv4
ttyv5
ttyv6
ttyv7
ttyv8
ttyv9
ttyva
ttyvb
ttyvc
ttyvd
ttyve
ttyvf
ufsid
ugen0.1
ugen0.2
ugen1.1
ugen2.1
ugen2.2
uhid0
ukbd0
urandom
usb
usbctl
xpt0
zero
```



```
# ifconfig
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:16:e3:51:28:b4
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 02:02:3f:40:2e:3a
	ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	lladdr 0.2.3f.66.9a.40.2e.3a.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
rl0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:16:d4:22:8b:59
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```


```
# dmesg
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009
    root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        410  @ 1.46GHz (1466.73-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6e8  Stepping = 8
  Features=0xafe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc109<SSE3,MON,TM2,xTPR,PDCM>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 536870912 (512 MB)
avail memory = 443363328 (422 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD  	 APIC  >
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <TOSCPL   RSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Overriding SCI Interrupt from IRQ 9 to IRQ 21
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, 1000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x8008-0x800b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x13> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xd0000000-0xd000ffff irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 6.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xd0100000-0xd010ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: AR5413 mac 10.0 RF5424 phy 6.1
atapci0: <ATI IXP400 SATA150 controller> port 0x8440-0x8447,0x8430-0x8433,0x8420-0x8427,0x8410-0x8413,0x8400-0x840f mem 0xd0507000-0xd05071ff irq 22 at device 18.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xd0504000-0xd0504fff irq 19 at device 19.0 on pci0
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> on ohci0
ohci1: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> mem 0xd0505000-0xd0505fff irq 19 at device 19.1 on pci0
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <ATI SB400 USB Controller> on ohci1
ehci0: <ATI SB400 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0506000-0xd0506fff irq 19 at device 19.2 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2: <ATI SB400 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <ATI IXP400 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x8460-0x846f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata1: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: <ATI SB450 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xd0500000-0xd0503fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
fwohci0: <VIA Fire II (VT6306)> port 0xa400-0xa47f mem 0xd0200000-0xd02007ff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci9
fwohci0: [ITHREAD]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=1)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:02:3f:66:9a:40:2e:3a
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x11ac000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:02:3f:40:2e:3a
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:02:3f:40:2e:3a
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:02:3f:66:9a:40:2e:3a @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
cbb0: <ENE CB1410 PCI-CardBus Bridge> at device 4.0 on pci9
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [FILTER]
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xa000-0xa0ff mem 0xd0200800-0xd02008ff irq 22 at device 6.0 on pci9
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:16:d4:22:8b:59
rl0: [ITHREAD]
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcefff,0xcf000-0xcffff,0xdc000-0xdffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1466734093 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N/HV02> at ata1-master UDMA33
ad4: DMA limited to UDMA33, device found non-ATA66 cable
ad4: 76319MB <HTS541080G9SA00 MB4OC60R> at ata2-master UDMA33
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Lucent/Agere Systems (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: Realtek ALC861
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC861 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
uhub2: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s2a
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x04f3> at usbus0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x04f3 product 0x0103, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.07, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <vendor 0x04f3 product 0x0103, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.07, addr 2> on usbus0
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x13fe> at usbus2
umass0: <vendor 0x13fe Patriot Memory, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.10, addr 2> on usbus2
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
xptioctl: pass driver is not in the kernel
xptioctl: put "device pass" in your kernel config file
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): UNIT ATTENTION asc:28,0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Not ready to ready change, medium may have changed
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: < Patriot Memory PMAP> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7642MB (15650816 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 974C)
drm0: <ATI Radeon RC410 XPRESS 200M> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
info: [drm] Loading R300 Microcode
info: [drm] Num pipes: 3
info: [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
drm0: [ITHREAD]
pid 1507 (xfce4-power-manager), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
```

I have no chance to connect to Internet except using Telephone Line Modem. On my notebook (*TOSHIBA Satellite A110-103 model*), I can use Toshiba Software Modem for dial up connection or I can also use USB Modem as shown in previous posts. By any way, if I got my modems work on my FreeBSD, just imagine, how I would be happy! 

Thanks for reply.


----------

